# Just Another Question.



## ShibaTheFox (Jun 5, 2007)

Im not really worried or anything but...

I found a fly and put it in the mantid is having trouble catching it. Would the mantid eventually be able to wear it down to eat it?


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 5, 2007)

Your mantis might not even be trying. Maybe it's just trying to get it out of the way.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 5, 2007)

If its about to molt or just recently did they hit things not grab. They hit so they can be in peace and not be bothered.


----------

